# Авиация > Литература >  ищу книги по авиации

## Кабан1965

Ищу литературу типа "руководство по лётной эксплуатации" "инструкция лётчику самолёта", "инструкция экипажу самолёта/вертолёта" гражданского или военного характера.. Советские ...Главное -чтоб состояние -не хлам...

----------


## Djabberwocky

Добрый день! Есть порядка 150 качественных копий книг: издания номерных заводов НКАП, НИИ ВВС, Оборонгиз и пр. Если заинтересуют, пишите мне на почту RAFAirBook@yandex.ru

----------

